# Information about Windjammer Landing Appreciated



## vacationcrazy (Mar 9, 2011)

I am thinking about purchasing a timeshare at Windjammer landing.  I have two units I am looking at. A one bedroom and a two bedroom, both located in the area of Papa Dons.  I think they are both older units although they are undergoing renovations and should be completed by the end of 2011.  I have never been to Saint Lucia, but it looks wonderful. These are both resale units the one bedroom around $5000 and the two bedroom around $6000.  Any opinions on these prices.  Both of the units are peak season weeks and neither of the units have pools and are open air units.  I understand Windjammer has an $800 transfer fee.  Any information anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## siesta (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd recommend at least staying at the resort before purchasing, it's not like prices won't be as cheap afterwards.


----------



## Larry (Mar 10, 2011)

*Transfer FEE?????*



vacationcrazy said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a timeshare at Windjammer landing.  I have two units I am looking at. A one bedroom and a two bedroom, both located in the area of Papa Dons.  I think they are both older units although they are undergoing renovations and should be completed by the end of 2011.  I have never been to Saint Lucia, but it looks wonderful. These are both resale units the one bedroom around $5000 and the two bedroom around $6000.  Any opinions on these prices.  Both of the units are peak season weeks and neither of the units have pools and are open air units.  I understand Windjammer has an $800 transfer fee.  Any information anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.



I believe that  the transfer fee is $495 for 1BR not sure about 2BR. Where did you get an $800 transfer fee quote?????


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 10, 2011)

That's what I paid too Larry, $800  for a one bed and a two...both the same..resort collects it.
As one of WJ's biggest chearleaders I'm shocked to hear myself say I'm boared with it. Although it is an amazing place, after 9 years, its time for us to branch out and have a change. We love to snorkle and the only place worthwhile is all the way in the south end. 
The fortunate thing about buying prime time is the large points that are usefull for trading in RCI or the good trader it is in Interval (as long as you don't want to travel in prime time!!). I also beleive your purchase will hold its value which is highly unusual these days.
Siesta: I would have to agree. My hubby and I totally say WJ is not for everyone. It's definatly not for the Marriott crowd (usually). It's a place that is quite unique.
Good luck


----------



## GregT (Mar 10, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> It's definatly not for the Marriott crowd (usually). It's a place that is quite unique.
> Good luck



Interesting -- I'd love to hear more about this as this is a property I hope to visit (and the reviews look good!).

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## luvmypt (Mar 11, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> The fortunate thing about buying prime time is the large points that are usefull for trading in RCI or the good trader it is in Interval (as long as you don't want to travel in prime time!!). I also beleive your purchase will hold its value which is highly unusual these days.
> Good luck



We just returned from the Windjammer this past Saturday and while there, we were told, by several staff persons, the Windjammer is moving away from RCI and going strictly with II.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 12, 2011)

I assume they will honor my RCI exchange for 12/2012.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, absolutly! Don't worry!! You will still have an RCI res.
Whats happening is the resort switched to I.I. so if you buy from the resort now you can no longer sign up with RCI unless you already have a week with WJ in RCI. Otherwise I.I. is  only offered. OR if you purchase a resale week for WJ that is already in RCI and it is included in your contract that you are taking over the RCI account then you can keep RCI or leave it.
It IS a great resort. Things have just changed for us. My husband is well traveled but I am not and we both want to explore other islands. I can see us going back in a few years!


----------



## vacationcrazy (Mar 12, 2011)

Lobsterlover,
Why do you say the resort is definitely not for the Marriott crowd? Is it because it is a less fancy resort?  Are the villas you own one or two bedroom and are they open aired?  The open air concept worries me a little, but I have read both good and bad reviews about them.  I guess it is just preference. My husband and I loved going to Hawaii, but it is too far and expensive now from the east coast.  How does Saint Lucia compare?
If I buy a resale that is not currently in RCI, will that mean I will not be able to join RCI?


----------



## Larry (Mar 13, 2011)

vacationcrazy said:


> Lobsterlover,
> Why do you say the resort is definitely not for the Marriott crowd? Is it because it is a less fancy resort?  Are the villas you own one or two bedroom and are they open aired?  The open air concept worries me a little, but I have read both good and bad reviews about them.  I guess it is just preference. My husband and I loved going to Hawaii, but it is too far and expensive now from the east coast.  How does Saint Lucia compare?
> If I buy a resale that is not currently in RCI, will that mean I will not be able to join RCI?



Windjammer is all about the views IMHO. The resort is built like a Mediterranean or Greek village high above the sea with views to die for. The villas also have a Mediterranean feel with mostly older villas that do need updating but have stunning architecture with arches and white stucco walls throughout. Many older villas have open air LR and kitchen with AC only in BR. I asked for a fully enclosed units when we were there as it rained parts of several days and mosquito's love me, so I received a fully enclosed 1BR with AC in LR as well as BR which I preferred. Balcony overlooking the sea was fabulous and had breakfast there every  morning and never got tired of the views of the lush greenery. flowers and palm trees as well as sea view every morning.

So if you are looking for new furniture with granite counter tops and stainless steel appliances in kitchen like a Marriott, Windjammer is not for you. If you want a true Caribbean experience with nice amenities such as free water sports, five nice restaurants, three swimming pools, tennis courts, spa and lush gardens and sea views throughout resort then I would grab Windjammer over most Marriott's. 

FYI; Windjammer does have newer units with Marriott style villas in their  "estates section " and in their "Hibiscus suites" but you will only get those if you are an owner or rent in these units. Exchanging will almost always get you an older villa.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 13, 2011)

*couldn't have said it better Larry*

The only thing Iwould ad is the island of St. Lucia is one of the most spectacular places.


----------



## luvmypt (Mar 13, 2011)

The one bedroom we stayed in was 60+ steps above Papa Don's and it had beautiful views both north and west. The villa was recently renovated so it was freshly painted and looked like one of the beautiful white washed villas we saw and loved in Spain several years ago. My wife and I both agreed that if we lived on the island then we could comfortably live in that one bedroom villa. Being first time visitors to the Windjammer and St Lucia we'll definitely be going back.


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 13, 2011)

luvmypt said:


> We just returned from the Windjammer this past Saturday and while there, we were told, by several staff persons, the Windjammer is moving away from RCI and going strictly with II.



That's interesting because I put a request first trade in using my Jan Marriott Aruba Surf Club for a Jan or Feb dates for Windjammer along with other St Lucia and Grand Cayman resorts and it rejected the WJ requests. Looks like we can just buy WJ getaways for that time right now but no trades which is a bummer. It sounds like a wonderful resort and I had a co-worker who went and loved it.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Mar 13, 2011)

luvmypt said:


> The one bedroom we stayed in was 60+ steps above Papa Don's and it had beautiful views both north and west. The villa was recently renovated so it was freshly painted and looked like one of the beautiful white washed villas we saw and loved in Spain several years ago. My wife and I both agreed that if we lived on the island then we could comfortably live in that one bedroom villa. Being first time visitors to the Windjammer and St Lucia we'll definitely be going back.




Was this an open air unit and do you know what unit number is was?


----------



## luvmypt (Mar 14, 2011)

vacationcrazy said:


> Was this an open air unit and do you know what unit number is was?



It was unit # 128, a corner unit. From the outside walking up the steps the unit looked fresh and clean so I can't really tell you if it was an open air unit or a closed in unit that was freshly painted. During our little walk abouts we didn't see any open air units.


----------



## JanT (Mar 23, 2011)

I inquired directly to the resort about the process of selling our Windjammer unit (1 BR) and was told there is an $800 administrative fee for transfer of a resale unit.  Yowzaa!!!!  We keep thinking about selling our week but in today's market???  We bought it resale many years ago but I don't really feel like giving it away.  Anyway, the fee is $800.  Must have changed that from the $495.



Larry said:


> I believe that  the transfer fee is $495 for 1BR not sure about 2BR. Where did you get an $800 transfer fee quote?????


----------



## vacationcrazy (Mar 23, 2011)

JanT said:


> I inquired directly to the resort about the process of selling our Windjammer unit (1 BR) and was told there is an $800 administrative fee for transfer of a resale unit.  Yowzaa!!!!  We keep thinking about selling our week but in today's market???  We bought it resale many years ago but I don't really feel like giving it away.  Anyway, the fee is $800.  Must have changed that from the $495.



Is your one bedroom a fully enclosed unit and does it have a pool?  I have been looking at a one bedroom. Unit 120 and a two bedroom unit 126.  They are both located near papa dons.  Are you familiar with either of these units?
Neither of them have pools. The week for these is in March. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## JanT (Mar 24, 2011)

VC,

We actually own Unit 120.  It is a 4/4 unit which means it is enclosed and sleeps 4.  If you see a 4/2 unit it means that is is not an enclosed unit.  Our unit has no plunge pool.  Hope this helps!

Jan



vacationcrazy said:


> Is your one bedroom a fully enclosed unit and does it have a pool?  I have been looking at a one bedroom. Unit 120 and a two bedroom unit 126.  They are both located near papa dons.  Are you familiar with either of these units?
> Neither of them have pools. The week for these is in March. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

